# Modulon,Trimebutine



## Guest (Dec 21, 2001)

My Dr. has given me a script for Modulon and was just wondering if anyone has tried it.I'm very leery of taking any meds,I'm always looking for a more natural approach to everything in life but my IBS is getting worse and I am getting a bit more desperate.Any info on this drug would be much appreciated.Thanx


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi, I have been on Modulon since June 2002, so practically all summer. It has almost saved my life! I too, hate taking medications, and because of that, I put off goign to my doctor for a diagnosis as long as I could! I even went on exchange without being diagnosed, and went through hell! Ever since my doc put me on Modulon though, my life has gotten increasingly better. I no longer feel like I have to have immodium in my pocket (I actually bought a pair of pocketless pants the other day.. first time in years!) at all times. The only thing with Modulon is that I found it works better if you take it at the same time everyday. The docs tell you to take it with food, and I find that since I cannot eat ANYthing in the morning, if I just down it with orange juice, I'm fine. Once you've been on it awhile, you'll feel the difference, and you'll know when it's time for another one. If you're chronic like me, then you'll start to feel like you're going to be sick.. but it goes away as soon as you take modulon. That's all I have to say about it.. it works pretty good, although it's tricky at first cuz it can cause constipation while you're getting the dosage regulated.


----------

